# Good Breeders?



## FirstTimeLabMomma (Dec 3, 2014)

Does anyone know of a good Lab breeder that is within a 3 or 4-hour driving distance of Northern Pennsylvania? I apologize for such a small demographic, we do NOT want to have the pup shipped. I've checked online and all of the breeders I have contacted want $2000+ for a "companion" pup. It's not that I don't have the money; I realize that puppies are expensive, however I think $2000+ for a dog is kind of insane. I would prefer to spend that money on top-notch care for the dog. (A+ rated food, best possible vet care, etc.) 

Please let me know if you have heard amazing things about any specific breeders!


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't know what labs usually go for, but in my breed $2k is the standard for a pup from a good, reputable breeder. When you think about the cost associated with breeding dogs (again, from a GOOD, REPUTABLE breeder), there's health testing and high quality food/vet care for the parents and pups, often times there's the money associated with showing or other trials, stud fees... Good breeders are trying to breed the best pups possible, which can often mean LESS vet cost once you actually get the pup. 

If you're not looking to drop that kind of money, though, I would suggest looking into shelters and rescue. Again, I'm not sure what labs usually sell for ($2k might be really high for labs, I don't know. My breeds are apparently really expensive and I'm insane  ), but if you go to a bad breeder just because they're cheaper, there's a good possibility you'll end up with a lot more problems than you want to deal with.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I would start with the breed club; http://www.thelabradorclub.com/subpages/breeder_search_results.php

You have to be so careful with labs because they're so popular. It's really easy to find not so great breeders who are just doing it for the money and not paying the attention to health and temperament like they should.

I don't know what the going rate for labs is (and it can vary a lot by location) but $2000 for a well bred puppy seems a bit on the higher side, but not by much. I'd expect to be paying at least 1-2k.

On the plus side, the people here are very knowledgeable and if you have a specific breeder in mind, they can help take a look to see if they find any red flags.


----------



## FirstTimeLabMomma (Dec 3, 2014)

ireth0 said:


> I don't know what the going rate for labs is (and it can vary a lot by location) but $2000 for a well bred puppy seems a bit on the higher side, but not by much. I'd expect to be paying at least 1-2k.


Thank you, I will check that website now. I've compared prices of top-notch Lab breeders along the East Coast and think that $1000-$1500 is a decent zone to stick to. I have a breeder in mind and if anyone could take a look and let me know what they think, I'd really appreciate it!

The breeder is Larke Lab Kennels. http://www.labkennels.com/


----------



## FirstTimeLabMomma (Dec 3, 2014)

Effisia said:


> but if you go to a bad breeder just because they're cheaper, there's a good possibility you'll end up with a lot more problems than you want to deal with.


I definitely agree! If $2000 is what I need to pay for a very healthy, well-bred dog, I have no qualms about it. However if there are breeders that I haven't found yet that are breeding BETTER dogs for less, I'd like to at least see their website, LOL.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

how far away is new york from pa? or michigan? if NY is an option there are a lot I would look into! You can PM me if you want- I don't like to discuss breeders online publicly unless the breeder themself is involved in the conversation 

That being said, Lobuff and Woodloch in NY are the two I would go to first, excellent experiences with [offspring] of their dogs. Not sure how far away Michigan is, but have heard good things about Kelrobin.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

1) I can't answer your question
2) I formerly bred Labs in Australia and have been watching the Lab scene in the US. The price for a 'good' Lab, or a pup from a 'good' breeder depends hugely on what you consider good. You can find family-bred Labs from people who will give vet references and do basic tests (hips, elbows, PRA) for well under $1000. If you want a Lab with a bunch of titles on the pedigree, or from well-proven hunting lines, you can expect to pay more (though a family dog who is good with practical hunting and who comes out of hunting stock will be less pricey). If your idea of 'high quality food' is BARF diet, and your idea of health testing means the whole kit and kaboodle, prices go higher. Prices will generally be lower in the country and more in urban areas. 

I guess in your situation I'd phone some breeders who have been at it for a long time . . . look for people who train as well as breed, or who do boarding . .. in upstate NY . . . and ask for recommendations. They may know people who have one or two bitches and have a litter every few years . . . but who take great care of their dogs. This lady looks like a real good bet:
http://www.libertydogschool.com/about_nancy
I love the idea of a summer camp where kids go with their dogs!

A trainer will be quite aware of health as manifested in the real world. Sometimes that's quite different from doing all the right tests.

Another useful search strategy is to identify a stud dog you really admire and find out whose girls he has serviced lately.


----------



## FirstTimeLabMomma (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you! I will look into this breeder as well!


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

I think region affects prices as well. I could get a more "common" purebreed down here for under 1k easy (Southern US in general compared to North/Northeast). But from others posted and your location, 1k+ isn't too overpriced. (If you have the time, one of the users Xeph recently bred her first German Shepherd litter and listed the associated costs. It's a real eye-opener to the costs and time involved with the whole process.)


----------



## FirstTimeLabMomma (Dec 3, 2014)

I'll try to find the post, thank you!


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/278458-wessons-upcoming-litter.html

Here ya go


----------



## FirstTimeLabMomma (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks! That was absolutely adorable


----------



## Springer (Feb 19, 2014)

A 115 lb Lab, what standard are they breeding to? There is also a lot of copper storage problems showing up in Labs, don't remember what it is called. Many genetic problems with the popularity of the breed. Good luck.


----------



## FirstTimeLabMomma (Dec 3, 2014)

Springer said:


> A 115 lb Lab, what standard are they breeding to?


Not sure what you mean here?


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

FirstTimeLabMomma said:


> Not sure what you mean here?


One of the stud dogs shown on the Larke Lab Kennels website (Jag) weighs 115lb, which is not within breed standards for a Labrador Retriever.


----------



## FirstTimeLabMomma (Dec 3, 2014)

He's an American Lab, so I don't really mind that. My uncle has an American Lab that weighs right around 125


----------



## FirstTimeLabMomma (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm not interested in purchasing an American-style Lab anyways, I'm looking for an English Lab  thank you for bringing that up though! Did you see any other things on her site that were concerning?


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

It looks like that dog has passed, anyway. 

I haven't really looked at their site too much, but I would be inclined to really look into the breeders suggested by the other members above. They are really knowledgeable.


----------



## FirstTimeLabMomma (Dec 3, 2014)

pawsaddict said:


> I would be inclined to really look into the breeders suggested by the other members above. They are really knowledgeable.


Thank you! I've already contacted all of the suggested breeders, just waiting to hear back from them!


----------



## CalliePup (May 19, 2014)

I'm not sure if this breeder breeds English labs or American labs, but I do know one personally in Yardley, PA. Not sure of his prices though, but if you'd be interested I can shoot him a Facebook message!

EDIT: His puppies are so super cute and they seem to be very good quality dogs!


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

FirstTimeLabMomma said:


> Thank you! I've already contacted all of the suggested breeders, just waiting to hear back from them!


Hint: Phone, don't email. Your ideal 'breeder' is not necessarily someone who is going to sell you a puppy, but someone who knows the field in your area and loves to chat about Labs; preferably someone who has been at it for 30 years and knows everyone. You're going to have a much better discussion if you a thoughtful job defining your priorities. You noted you want English. Do you care about showing? Or do you just want a Lab that has the English look and a relatively mild temperament, but, say, you don't really care if the topline is picture perfect. Do you want to do sport of any sort? or primarily want a companion? Also, be prepared to describe what sort of a home environment you will provide for a pup. Fenced yard? kids? exercise opportunities? how much time is someone at home? and so forth. Good breeders are selective about who they'll sell a pup to.


----------



## FirstTimeLabMomma (Dec 3, 2014)

CalliePup said:


> I'm not sure if this breeder breeds English labs or American labs, but I do know one personally in Yardley, PA. Not sure of his prices though, but if you'd be interested I can shoot him a Facebook message!
> 
> EDIT: His puppies are so super cute and they seem to be very good quality dogs!


I'd love that, thank you so much! I'm interested in the English Labs, so if he sells them I'd love to get in contact with him!


----------



## CalliePup (May 19, 2014)

FirstTimeLabMomma said:


> I'd love that, thank you so much! I'm interested in the English Labs, so if he sells them I'd love to get in contact with him!


Just messaged him, he breeds American field labs for field competitions. He did however suggest this link for English labs !


----------



## FirstTimeLabMomma (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you! I'll check it out


----------



## CalliePup (May 19, 2014)

FirstTimeLabMomma said:


> Thank you! I'll check it out


No problem, good luck!!  Can't wait to see pics when you find your baby!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Can you define what you mean by English Lab? 

These are all American bench style labs, is this what you mean?


----------



## FirstTimeLabMomma (Dec 3, 2014)

Keechak said:


> Can you define what you mean by English Lab?
> 
> These are all American bench style labs, is this what you mean?


Yes, thank you!


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh my goodness they're just so handsome. I think I need like five more.


----------



## FirstTimeLabMomma (Dec 3, 2014)

Rescued said:


> Oh my goodness they're just so handsome. I think I need like five more.


I totally agree! I'll take the chocolate and black one, please!


----------

